# reed question



## kr236rk

Hi,

newb here

i know nothing about horns or trumpets - have an ornamental horn - bought for a sound effect (mini film project), but i notice although the horn has a mouth-piece, it does not seem to contain a reed (the mouthpiece is separate but fixed (at the moment). i haven't blown the horn yet because it is filthy with dust and debris - needs a good clean - but presumably any brass-type instrument needs a reed to sound?

but i could be wrong - am trying to recreate the sound of an ancient horn, like the _Lough na Shade_ trumpet

http://homepage.eircom.net/~bronzeagehorns/searchforinstruments.html

and i don't know if these Bronze Age instruments would have had reeds?

Help appreciated 

thanks

Ric


----------



## david johnson

if the mouthpiece is a cup/funnel shape you have a brass-family instrument. to get a sound, you buzz your lips (and blow air into the horn) when pressing the mpc to them. it would not use a reed for tone production.

dj


----------



## kr236rk

david johnson said:


> if the mouthpiece is a cup/funnel shape you have a brass-family instrument. to get a sound, you buzz your lips (and blow air into the horn) when pressing the mpc to them. it would not use a reed for tone production.
> 
> dj


thanks David

this is good news!

now for some practise! :-o



Ric


----------



## david johnson

luck to you!


----------

